# Hi



## PennyMc (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi
My name is Penny McCutcheon.
I am in my early 50's from Houston Texas and am considering moving to Italy.
Would love and and all information/advise.
Have a great day!


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

PennyMc said:


> Hi
> My name is Penny McCutcheon.
> I am in my early 50's from Houston Texas and am considering moving to Italy.
> Would love and and all information/advise.
> Have a great day!


Hi, Penny.

Trying to get as far as possible from Ted Cruz, perhaps?

Okay; never mind. 

I presume that you do not possess Italian or other EU citizenship, correct? Then, in that case, you will need to apply at your local Italian consulate for an "Elective Residency" visa, the most significant requirement for which is that you are able to demonstrate sufficient income and/or assets to guarantee that you will not become a burden on the Italian government. The exact amount varies by consulate and does not seem to be an officially published number, but it is in the neighborhood of €30,000 per year per person. There are other requirements to be considered, but that one is by far the most significant. With an ER visa, you would not be permitted to work while in Italy, so you cannot include crrent or potential future job-related income.

Do you have any Italian blood? Does/did your husband?


----------



## PennyMc (Feb 16, 2016)

Yes I am trying to get away from all the crazies!!!!
I am divorced. So any 50 year old men out there, I'm still kinda cute, lol!
I have income at/above that level.
I was considering coming in using a student visa and taking Italian Language classes. Does anyone have previous experience doing it that way?
My youngest son, age 20 has finished his associates degree and is considering coming with me for gap year prior to entering Tulane University for his Bachelors.
I am looking at the Todi area, but would love feedback from everyone.
I am meeting with the Italian Embassy in Houston this week and intend to move by June 1st.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

I am pressed for time so just one quick comment:

As a rule, student visas are granted only for university-level courses and that applies to Italian language courses as well. The days when you could get a visa for a basic Italian course are long, long, gone. If you apply for a student visa for an advanced Italian course, most consulates will expect you to be able to demonstrate that you are fully capable in conversational Italian.

You might have more luck with a university-level English language art course.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

PennyMc said:


> I am meeting with the Italian Embassy in Houston this week and intend to move by June 1st.


This June? Highly optimistic IMHO. It would take a fair bit of effort to just collect your paperwork.


----------

